# VR6 DYNO N/A



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*VR6 Dyno's N/A*

pls post pick of dyno graph and setup 
Engine:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: VR6 Dyno's N/A (Corradokcid)*









My old 2.9 with the header on, leaking valve guides and before Joe ported the head more.


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: VR6 Dyno's N/A (need_a_VR6)*

comon people more dyno's with mods pls


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: VR6 Dyno's N/A (NitrousVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NitrousVR6* »_and does a faster time in the 1/4 mile.









The quickest chip only 1.8T car that I've ever seen run was 13.9x. Not even as fast as I am with some very minor bolt ons, let alone 190whp. That dyno graph went 13.6's on street tires and 13.22s on slicks.


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: VR6 Dyno's N/A (NitrousVR6)*









intake
2.5" piping exhaust
test pipe
EIP S2 Chip
UR Pullies
Ported Exhaust Manifolds
Ported TB
i wish i would have put a 2.9 manifold and that TT downpipe but w/e.


----------



## NitrousVR6 (Jan 10, 2007)

thats agood dyno for the mods you got!!!^^^


----------



## TurboRocco (May 18, 2000)

I just had the Jetta dyno'd today.
164.7/174.7 whp/wtq
I will post the dyno when I get home tonight.
It was running stupid rich up to top... 11.44 and 11.99
It may have a chip, but as far as I know it's a stock 2000 VR6 Jetta with 123000 miles.







I am not the first owner.
Here are the numbers:
First pull 4th gear, no floor fan and a dirty air filter 159/177
Second pull 4th gear, floor fan and no air filter. 164.7/174.7
Third pull 3rd gear, floor fan and no air filter. 164.9/178.8












_Modified by TurboRocco at 3:32 PM 2-20-2007_


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (TurboRocco)*

it would be interesting to put 3-4 N/A vr6's on the same dyno.....same day and see the difference in AFR's and when peak power hits .....any 3 buddies up for that???


----------



## keith_r2 (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: (Corradokcid)*

We had this one on our Dyno recently. A very well kept, stock Corrado VR6 (SLC) 2.9.
All figures are at the Flywheel as the Dyno was in Shoot6 mode


















_Modified by keith_r2 at 9:00 PM 2-23-2007_


----------



## jettaglis (Nov 9, 2006)

i dyno'd my 2003 gli 24v with a chip and cai intake and got 170.6 whp and 176.8 wheel torque is this right? sorry no graph


----------



## vdubjb (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: (jettaglis)*

No photohost, 169hp/175.6lb/ft with turn2cai/crank pulley/2.5inch tt exhaust, giac chip.
182.8hp/163.1lb/ft after adding a bigvalve head and Cat 268 cams and 2.9 Portd tb. Quite a loss of torque down low.


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: VR6 Dyno's N/A (Corradokcid)*

I have to get my car on the dyno before i brake it lol.. It feels real strong so im praying im in the 190 area


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: VR6 Dyno's N/A (Corradokcid)*









Here was my setup pre-turbo :
* Cat 263* Cams
* GIAC 268 Chip
* 12V VR6 - MK3 2.8L, stock head gasket, 100k miles
* TT 2.5" exhaust, single borla, hi-flow cat


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: VR6 Dyno's N/A (maxslug)*

Nice power band maxslug. If you want to go a little further with a cold air intake,pullies, and if you are OBD I you can have your 2.8 throttle body ported out to get rid of the ramp. With these mods you should be able to see 180-185whp(I am thinking conservatively you may get a little more). If you ever decide to get a lightened flywheel the lightened pullies combo makes 1st and 2nd gear a lot of fun.
You probably just spent an assload on what you have now so I'm not expecting that you would want to go right out and buy more stuff. The powerband looks like it's a fun car to drive.

I'm wondering what my dyno will look like after I get the last of my N/A mods done plus I am putting in a VR6 with 62K on it b/c the one that died had 176K on it.
My mods now are this.
Schrick VGI
GIAC
TT 264/260(might get dougherty 268's)
Turn2 CAI
Neuspeed catback
UR pullies
Euro 2.9TB
Autotech LFW 10lb.
Bosal Header
Neuspeed clutch was like $900.00 I paid way too much for this.
My last N/A mods are going to be
Race port/polished thermal coated big valve head 42/36
TT highflow cat
MKIV headgasket
and I might get the 268DRC's to see if they compliment the new head more than the TT's do but the cams are a bit down the road. 
I will post the dyno once I get th car running. Thanks.


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: VR6 Dyno's N/A (VR6DPLMT.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6DPLMT.* »_Nice power band maxslug. If you want to go a little further with a cold air intake,pullies, and if you are OBD I you can have your 2.8 throttle body ported out to get rid of the ramp. With these mods you should be able to see 180-185whp(I am thinking conservatively you may get a little more). If you ever decide to get a lightened flywheel the lightened pullies combo makes 1st and 2nd gear a lot of fun.

Thanks. That was from a couple of years ago before I blew up the motor, bored it out to 83.5mm and threw a turbo on there. I did have a lightened flywheel on there at that time too... good mod for N/A. 
but let's get back to the dyno's


----------



## Northren vr6 (May 29, 2004)

*Re: VR6 Dyno's N/A (maxslug)*









Stock Block
Stock Head
TT 260/264 Cams
TT 2.5" Catback
42 DD Cat Delete Pipe
Worked Stock exhaust manifolds - Ceramic Coated
Worked Stock Downpipe
13.4 LB Stock Flywheel (machined down)
Sachs Sport Clutch
Stock Airbox - K+N Dropin
LightWeight Lifters
A/C Delete
Sai Delete
Catchcan
UR Pulley set
Phenolic Spacer
Gasket Matched upper / lower inake manifolds
Results in sig........
notes... 
Full cat back w/ worked exhaust manifolds downpipe ~ all else the same 10 ftlbs - 7 whp same dyno








plotted off excel using corrected #'s. Took forever.


----------



## VW_tayder (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: VR6 Dyno's N/A (Northren vr6)*

my old car








110k on the clocks
ported TB
ported manni's and down pipe
test pipe
2.5 exhaust with spintech muffler
sach's clutch 
autotech LWFW
3.5 inch maf and intake tube
apexi super afc2
giac chip
adjustable FPR
the car is still runnig lean but with bigger injectors it should be good for about 180whp and then is time for some cams and a mk4 head gasket.


----------



## mannyman3 (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: VR6 Dyno's N/A (VW_tayder)*

intake, tt/borla exhaust, neuspeed chip
171 whp
Ill post the graph later since no one ever believes me. oh and 115k on the motor.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: VR6 Dyno's N/A (mannyman3)*

Post from the 12v forum.

_Quote, originally posted by *me* »_Due to enough people asking me how much power it's putting down.. and a bit of spare cash and an afternoon off.. 








Many thanks to Scott, Don and Arno at NGP Racing for taking care of me while I was there. Don, you always do a great job running the dyno http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Started off in the 185.x range and after a few pulls the 187.0 came around. This is the exact same prep I ran the 13.415 on Wed.
Mods:
Autotech 262 cams
42 Draft Test Pipe
TT 2.5" exhaust w/Borla
Turn 2 Cold Air intake
Mk4 Headgasket
UR pullies
DIY Light Flywheel
GIAC cam chip
Mk4 plug wires
Bosch FR6LDC plugs - reused more times then I can count
Motor is a 139k stock block, with a 140+k stock head on it (stock springs), manifolds and tb are all stock. All back to back pulls were started at 140deg oil temp.
Trans has a 3.94/lsd and pulls were done in 4th. 
I was impressed all over with the dyno and it makes sense why the car was so strong at the track. I think the Autotech's wake up a stock head car really well.. it'll be interesting what they do in the ported one that's going on next. 
3whp shy of Bildon's super blueprint/valve job and custom ecu tune motor but with a stock engine with a gasket and cams. Much easier and cheaper though.








Stay tuned.


----------



## VRdublove (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: VR6 Dyno's N/A (need_a_VR6)*

Here's mine:








The green is after my DSR 256 116LC, 2.5" test pipe, TT 2.5 DP, and ported manifolds. I lost some torque down low, but I was really happy with the ~22whp gain at 6500 rpm. 
Anybody have any idea what is going on at the changeover in the manifold? A rare Mk4 NA 12v


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: VR6 Dyno's N/A (VRdublove)*

The switchover point is just too low. With the new setup it looks like you want to ride out the low rpm flapper until about 4400. I've seen similar things on VGi cars with the crossover set non-optimumally. How you change it could get interesting as you can't use the stock ECU for it. MSD window switch and some playing around could gain you about 10lb ft right at where it dips. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Northren vr6 (May 29, 2004)

*Re: VR6 Dyno's N/A (need_a_VR6)*

Just got back from the dyno....among a few minor other things i added a vgi this winter.
10 or so dyno pulls later, came to conclusion on my car that the vgi is best switched at 5100 rpm. Started at 4000 and worked my way up in 200 rpm increments until 5300. redid the 4700 rpm pull twice, as the car needed to cool down.
I also found out that the schrick adds 20+/- ftlbs/whp to wheels below 4400 rpm, after that point i'm down 10 ftlbs/whp to around 6k rpm. At that point i'm where i was previously. Quite intersting really.
Peak whp [email protected] Last year -whp [email protected] 
Peak wtq [email protected] Last year -wtq [email protected]
Changing the switchover point to a later rpm lessened the drop by aproximatley 12-15whp. Turning on the fan was 10 whp too








BIG difference in driveability. Makes a stock vr feel broken.
Dyno graphs will be forthcoming. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

























_Modified by Northren vr6 at 9:13 PM 6-19-2007_


_Modified by Northren vr6 at 8:46 AM 6-20-2007_


----------



## VRdublove (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: VR6 Dyno's N/A (need_a_VR6)*

So is this msd window switch just a part of the entire MSD system, or is it kind of like a piggyback to the stock ecu?


----------



## VRdublove (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: VR6 Dyno's N/A (VRdublove)*

I could be wrong, but I believe my manifold is switched over by vacuum. There is a vacuum hose going directly into the changeover device, and I see no wiring whatsover. If this is the case, is there any way to rig this vacuum line to produce a little less suction, therefore delaying the changeover?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: VR6 Dyno's N/A (VRdublove)*

There has to be wiring somewhere, there's a changeover solenoid. You'd need to keep that one wired, and have a second wired to the window switch.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: VR6 Dyno's N/A (need_a_VR6)*

I'll be going back to the dyno with my R soon and I also plan on trying a few differernt changeover points for the intake manifold to see what the differences will be.
Here is my last dyno, more to come soon-


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: VR6 Dyno's N/A (PowerDubs)*

What the heck kind of N/A 12v/24v VR6 get's this kind of power? What mods do you have this is insane and think record breaking if it's an N/A 12v with no nitrous.


----------



## ExtremeVR6 (Sep 6, 2001)

*Re: VR6 Dyno's N/A (PowerDubs)*

one with more displacement and started with around 230ish hp/tq


_Quote, originally posted by *PowerDubs* »_I'll be going back to the *dyno with my R* soon and I also plan on trying a few differernt changeover points for the intake manifold to see what the differences will be.
Here *is my last dyno*, more to come soon-


----------



## The Gift (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: VR6 Dyno's N/A (VR6DPLMT.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6DPLMT.* »_What the heck kind of N/A 12v/24v VR6 get's this kind of power? What mods do you have this is insane and think record breaking if it's an N/A 12v with no nitrous.









Its an R32 brotha.


----------



## vdubjb (Feb 18, 2000)

ha ha


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: VR6 Dyno's N/A (PowerDubs)*

Nice numbers now that I know it's an R32. Well one thing I like is that it holds a nice amount of hp to the end and does dip hardly. Well one thing I wouldn't mind trying to see if you could get the peak a little higher instead of it dipping a little. Is there anyway to tune it so that it doesn't dip and keeps making power to redline. Minus of course turbo,S/C, and nitrous. I'd love to see the same broad powerband but at the sametime have it keep making power. Makes me wish the R32 had something like the K20 series has like Hondata Kpro. Yes Kpro costs around $1200 but the ability to tune every new mod you get to it's maximum efficiency is really nice. Sorry to get off subject it would be nice to break the N/A cycle and get some serious power numbers with the R32 like around 260-280 N/A whp.


----------



## borys (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: VR6 Dyno's N/A (Corradokcid)*

2.8 vr6 
Ported head
chip GTO
2.9 manifold


----------



## VRdublove (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: VR6 Dyno's N/A (borys)*

My most recent with 120k :


















_Modified by VRdublove at 10:08 AM 10-14-2007_


----------



## RodkeysVR6 (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: VR6 Dyno's N/A (VRdublove)*

MY Recent Dyno:


----------



## vonfulk (Sep 2, 2004)

~77k miles, OBD2, conefilter no heatshield:








edit: 2.5" exhaust (1muffler, 2 res, 1 cat).


_Modified by vonfulk at 4:36 PM 9-5-2007_


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: (vonfulk)*

My wifes mk4 ('00) 12v VR6 with just GIAC and AEM CAI. 80k on the motor


----------



## MK3magic (May 9, 2007)

1998 Jetta GLX with modded airbox and stock air filter.
otherwise stock.


----------



## radojon (Oct 11, 2007)

I dont have a graph or remember what kind of dyno but at aprox 70deg in 3rd gear w a ccm o2a and 205/50/15s i did aprox 166 hp and tq w 120k milis, 264 tt cams, 8lb flywheel, tt chip, k&n drop in w stock exhaust, I hope too dyno again soon and get a graph cuz now I have a 2.9 w 2.9 manifold, mild port t body, tt 276, remap, tt 2.5" exhaust, cat delete, cold air, a/c delete and mk4 head gasket


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (radojon)*

My latest:








Baseline was 262s, Mk4 gasket, T2 intake, 42 Draft Test pipe, TT 2.5" with Borla, UR pullies, 11lb flyheel, 3.94s. New numbers are with a Race Shop P&P head, ported intake and exhaust manifolds, ported downpipe and Schrick VGI with flapper mech locked to high.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*









Only mod is a DIY CAI


----------



## JackieMoon (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

before I sold it:
sorry fore the cell phone pic but thats 191.8whp and 189.7trq








mods were:
Schrick VGI
Schrick 268s
Turn2 CAI
GIAC chip
TT 2.5" exhaust
42 DD test pipe
gasket matched exhaust manifolds
downpipes rewelded on outside w/ inside welds ground down


_Modified by LowNotSlow at 11:43 PM 12-5-2007_


----------



## WolfzGangVR6 (Jan 1, 2002)

*Re: VR6 Dyno's N/A (borys)*

i don't have a picture of the graph right now i just got done running on a dynojet. 
after seeing all of these numbers i'm a little disapointed....
3rd gear pulls and one 4th gear...
3rd- 165.24 whp, 164.31 wtq
4th- 159.54 whp, 160.98 wtq
13.0:1.0 A/F almost all the way across the band.
mods are:
autotech 262's
giac stock tune chip
cone filter
2.5 non-mandrel, 42draft test pipe, 1 resonator, stock vr6 muffler
stock block & head w/ 120k + (MK3 12v)
now i have two cylinders with 130psi and the rest 150psi. 
i'll have pics up tomorrow.


----------



## FikseGTS (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: VR6 Dyno's N/A (borys)*

here are a few more....

http://www.dragtimes.com/Volks....html


----------



## dossantos25 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: VR6 Dyno's N/A (FikseGTS)*









First run (blue Dot) was with the airbox and K&N panel filter
Second run (red dot) was with just a K&N cone on the end of the MAF
OBD1,stock compression
stock header,auto tech 2.25 exhaust
stock plugs and Neuspeed 8mm wires
stock coilpack
Magnaflow cat.
2.9L clone
no p/s or A/C,lightened pullies and flywheel
Neuspeed Chip
Autotech 262s
K&N cone filter 
This was run in the summer of 2006
tough to read but its 178whp,168wtq. probably a bit more now as im running a TT 268 cam profile chip and MSD coils.



_Modified by dossantos25 at 5:43 PM 1-10-2008_


----------



## hover (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: VR6 Dyno's N/A (FikseGTS)*

Interesting read and dyno numbers from the PO of my car... http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=553704
I'll have a new dyno graph in about a month or two, I've done a lot since he posted that, so I can't wait to see the numbers.


----------



## turbobunny007 (Feb 27, 2003)

*Re: VR6 Dyno's N/A (hover)*

Here is the dyno of my wifes 1998 gti from just about 2 years ago:
158k on stock block and head gasket
autotech LW flywheel
intake
AMS chip
UR underdrive pulleys
Genie header
TT 2.5 high flow cat and exhaust
ITs running rich as s...thhinking that it could be the ams chip?
She ran a 14.88 @ 93.4 before the header and exhaust stuff probally 6 months befor this dyno.








put these closer ones in cause i took these pic with my camera...
























Hope to go back to the dyno and track this summer with new setup:
intake
port polish head
gasket matched + ported upper and lower intake mani
gasket spacers
SP 263 cams
genie header
2.5 test pipe
TT 2.5 exhaust
underdrive pulleys
peliqiun diff
SP clutch
lighten fly


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: VR6 Dyno's N/A (turbobunny007)*

The header is lowering your power. Buy used exhaust mani's and port the hell out of them or take them to a machine shop. You get anywhere from 3-7whp from porting your exhaust mani's. You gain/lose power with headers for the VR6. Get the exhaust mani's gasket matched. On the intake if it's a short ram intake get a CAI since after a while the SRI gets heat soak.
GIAC chip would be a good idea to replace the AMS chip. Also if you can get a someone to tune/install buying an Apexis Super SAFCII would also help you even out your A/F ratio along with a wideband sensor.
Most of all just get rid of your header it's hurting your power.


----------



## MySunRoofWorks (Aug 2, 2000)

3.0L bottom end
11:1 Ross pistons
Mild Port and Polish
Big Valve Head
Schrick 268 cams
Neuspeed Lightened pulleys
2.9L intake manifold (gasket matched)
ITG cone intake
Stock exhaust (for now)
Stock programming (for now)
[email protected] RPM
[email protected] RPM










_Modified by MySunRoofWorks at 2:00 PM 2-27-2008_


----------



## sgt snuffles (Aug 16, 2007)

open that exhaust and get a nice program and be seeing 220 prob.


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (sgt snuffles)*

4th gear
First pull w/ the turn2 made *207whp/200lbft*
The second pull with the velocity stack on the maf actually lost power.....the maf clearly likes a smoother airflow....i plan on running a pipe out the headlight for the velocity stack at the track.
Full motorspecs
Wiseco 83mm pistons 11:1 comp
ported head, stock valves
Ported lower intake and exhaust manis
2.9 clone upper
DRC 268's
turn2 cai
42dd test pipe
bildon crank scraper
7lb flywheel/pulleys
TT 2.5 exhaust 
you get the idea..










_Modified by root beer at 3:31 PM 4-5-2008_


----------



## hardcore racer (Oct 22, 2004)

*My VR6 N/A Dyno grafic*

I hope all enjoy the info of my Time Trial VR6 GTI








Anyone can see that the car was doing more WHP at the end of the grafic but that's the point that i can't tune because is the factory rev limiter.
The car just has custom intake & exaust/cams with Hardcore/212 Tuning from Puerto Rico
Pics of the car


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

some good numbers there for an NA... great looking car! why the sudded drop at 3000rpm?


----------



## hardcore racer (Oct 22, 2004)

That's no drop really that's and error that I did in the run and that reflect on the Dyno Run. the car look a lot better rigth now with all the Rieger body kit. But the big thing of my GTI is in the turn in and how take the curves in general.


----------



## baupfhor (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: (root beer)*

I just dyno'd my cabrio vr6 today. I did 171whp and 157wtq. 
Mods are:
Autotech chip
P&P big valve head
stock cams
155k miles on stock bottom end with mk3 headgasket 
2.9 clone intake manifold
stock exhaust manifolds
modified airbox with k&n
I thought the numbers were decent till i came back looking in here. Oh well. I ditched the TT 268 cams and obx header I was running in favor for stage 2 VF. Cant wait to put that on, will be running 36lb injectors, 4" maf housing and c2 software with the 8psi pulley. 











_Modified by baupfhor at 2:37 PM 4-12-2008_


----------



## 1_slow_mk3 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (baupfhor)*

Had a dyno day today. 
1996 GTI
143k On motor, all maintenance done.
Modded airbox
TT Chip
Testpipe
2.5" Exhaust to Borla Muffler








The guy told us that the dyno dynamics reads about 15% lower than a dyno jet. 


_Modified by 1_slow_mk3 at 2:33 AM 4-13-2008_


----------



## Mr_Long (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (1_slow_mk3)*

Here is mine, not so proud but this is what i got.....


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: (Mr_Long)*

no graph but dynoed at aptunings dynojet and got 164 hp and 157 tq with neuspeed intake w/heatshield,abd big bore,2.5 custom exhaust w/borla,testpipe,eip stg. 2 chip,2.9 manifold,262 cams,hd valve springs,mk4 headgasket and i think thats all pulls where in 3rd gear and the bottom end had 240k and the head has about 5k on the rebuild


----------



## Jr Smith (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (steve-o 16v GLI)*

just ran it saturday. 3rd gear
mk2 jetta
2.8 12v vr
190k on block( stock)
no head work other than
tt 288's with light weight lifters, hd vavle springs, stock head gasket
tt chip
7lb flywheel
bfi mounts
cai
autotech cat back, test pipe
all stock manifolds, and down pipe
a/c delete








also 2 other 12v's with diferent cam's ran that day as well,one ran 156, the other was 164


_Modified by Jr Smith at 4:29 PM 10-27-2008_


----------



## vdubmike2 (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: (Jr Smith)*

dont have the graph but i put down 153whp with just a cold air. going back soon with a GIAC, UR crank pulley, 42dd test pipe, and the suitcase removed


----------



## Peter_M5 (Jan 16, 2005)

*Megasquirt NA VR6*

Ported and Polished Big Valve Head (built by me)
41mm Intake, 36mm Exhaust, Light wieght mk 4 INA lifters, Schrick Valve Springs, DRC 268's 
10 lbs flywheel
SAI deleted
EGR deleted
no power steering
no A/C
Ported Intake Manifolds, Polished Exhaust Manifolds 
2.5" cat back custom exhaust with flowmaster muff
Dyno Tuned MS1_Extra using EDIS Code 29V - did the tuning during a dyno day and was limited to 6300 rpm...think there would be a little more up top 
according to the graph
*201.6 whp 185.4 ft lbs*


----------



## vwracernyc (Apr 17, 2003)

*12v corrado OBD1 Dizzy*










Piper 270 cams
1.8T IAT
Powergasket
MBS 3" Full Exhaust no cat
MK4 HG
2.9 Clone intake
2.9 TB
CAI 
Autotech Qchip
Autotech LFW

Was dyno'd on a mustang dyno (heartbreaker)

179 wHp
179 Tq
Leaking valve seals 

gonna have the head redone and Port the stock Exhaust Manifold/dp along with a GIAC chip


----------



## VRGLI11 (Sep 8, 2012)

Vr6 24v N/a engine 105xxx miles

264 TT cams,
TT dp with test pipe 2.5 inch
XAS CAI
megnaflow cat-back 2.25 inch
Unitronic Stage 2 file


----------



## AROD-in-BOOST (Jul 8, 2008)

223whp/198wtq

12v vr6 Corrado
9.5:1 comp.
TT 288cams
port matched stock valve head
ported stock exh. manifolds
LW pulley
LW flywheel
TT chip
ect...

the video of the dyno is up in the naturally aspirated section


----------



## coreynellos (Oct 18, 2016)

*Vr6 dyno n/a*

Stock 24v VR6 115k miles 5,500 feet above sea level


----------



## lilgreenmk3 (Dec 15, 2011)

have a picture but cant load it ... sucks 

not much but its what i got 

HP: 186.6 
TRQ: 173.8

163k on the bottom end , about 5k on the top end 
MODS : 
HEAD:
2.9 clone intake k&n filter (p&p) 
stock valves 
head ported and polished (gasket matched) 
262 auto tech cams 
mk4 lifters 
mk4 head gasket 
stock injectors 

GIAC chip ( non cam profile) 
 no a/c 
2.5inch exhaust cat back w/ cut out 
(need to port out the exhaust manifolds) 
or run hood exit exhaust 


11.7 afr*


----------



## Ajfrassetto (May 17, 2017)

Stock 12v VR6 with cams, and bolt ons. Center feed short runner intake manifold, raceland header, MS3 Pro Ultimate supplied and tuned by Paul Kiernan from kptuned.com 

200 hp, 175 tq. 

Am going to the dyno Wednesday with the new setup and M5. Ill update after then. Video is from last season. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HITXRTGH4I


----------



## big_hot_tamale (Dec 20, 2003)

'00 MK4 12v VR6 200k stock internals
Neuspeed CAI
upgraded shiftrod bushings
268 DRC cams
TT downpipe to Borla exhaust, high flow cat.
new NGK plugs / wires
Unitronic Stage 2 Tune
93 pump gas










going to look into that dip at 4k, I feel wronged.


----------



## GokuMk216V (Mar 13, 2021)

Jetta Mk3 1998
Mk4 Intake manifold
Mk4 Injectors
Mk4 Headgasket
Mk4 Lightweight lifters
OBX Header with customized 3" outlet, no exhaust
Cat Cams 263/264 
Red graph is closed intake position
Blue graph is open intake position


----------



## Ajfrassetto (May 17, 2017)

Built high compression 3.0 12v
Built Head
298 Cat cams
Ran on Alcohol
290 hp 240tq on a Mustang Dyno. Backed it up on the track, trapped 122 mph @ 2190 lbs


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

